# Dog pees in sleep????? Help



## auntiemissa

the first time my dog peed in bed(mine of course) we took her to vet and she had a bladder inf. a little while later,maybe a few months she had a couple more accidents in my bed so took her back.this time she wouldnt "pee on command" to get a sample so dr went in with a needle to her full bladder and got a sample.NO inf. so we went home. she is 19 months old mix(maybe border collie/pit).the last month or so shes had 2-3 more accidents incuding last night.gonna head to vet on fri. how worried should i be? what else could be wrong with her beings she not even 2yrs old if it ends up NOT being an inf....HELP, ideas,tips are truly appreciated! thanx in advance!


----------



## CavePaws

Has she been spayed? I have (had, my dad stole her from me) a female who was spayed fairly early, she never had accidents, now at six years old she is leaking in her sleep. Poor girl. Upon investigation, no bladder infection, the veterinarian tells us he believes it to be urinary incontinence which is quite common in spayed females. The options are meds to control the sphincter muscle or hormones. I don't remember which one my father opted for (as Kiera is now officially his dog >:|) or if he even continued to give her the medication (he hates giving the dogs medication or anything unnatural). So, while I can't tell you which is the better treatment option, I can tell you that it could be incontinence from the spay.

I don't know how bad these accidents are...But Kiera was only getting a tiny little spot on her bed wet so it wasn't a huge deal.


----------



## auntiemissa

yes she was spayed i believe around 6months of age. she pees alot when it happens,not just a dribble  is there a test to check if its incontinence? or is it just diagnosed by ruling out bladder infections etc?? the vet had mentioned something about her having a high amount of "crystals" when he did the last test(he named a few breeds such as dalmations being prone to that issue,not sure what it means and not sure if she is part dalmation as she IS white with black spots). thank you for your response.


----------



## DaneMama

Sounds like incontinence to me....but that could be due to infection. Does she have an infection?


----------



## auntiemissa

we have dr appt fri am. i will let u know what we find out!


----------



## RawFedDogs

My 11yo Dane, Abby, is incontinent. Premerine(sp) works wonders with her. 2 pills a week and she hasn't leaked any in 6 months.


----------



## minnieme

We had that with a dog who was spayed as well.....also had good luck with Premarin.


----------



## auntiemissa

DIAGNOSIS: estrogen responsive incontinence. we will be starting premarin 2night.wish us luck!


----------



## auntiemissa

the meds we will be starting is NOT premarin.it is pheylpropanolamine.i just googled premarin and read it was very bad  thoughts on this?


----------



## RRs

I have had good success controlling my dog's incontinence using Vetri-Science Bladder Strength supplements daily and administering Proin for a 2 week period, followed by 2-4 weeks w/o the Proin. I also make it a point of taking her out to the yard every night before I go to bed - regardless of how tired/sleepy we may be. 
Good luck.


----------

